# Having trouble finding upright vacuum cleaner that actually works!!



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

I just tried to search for other posts about "Vacuums" in this forum, but for some reason it didn't work.

I am now on my THIRD upright vacuum cleaner and it's a complete piece of junk and it cost me $180! It doesn't even suck the seeds/debris up from the floor. It just lifts them out and spits them out backwards. I can actually feel the debris hitting my legs! After vacuuming, if I walk around and then look at my indoor flip-flops (that I wear only at home)... they are full of debris the vacuum didn't even suck up, it's so gross!

I'm so sick of this that I cannot find a super high powered upright vacuum cleaner with retractable cord (this feature is a MUST).

If anyone knows of good upright vacuum cleaner with retractable cord they can recommend please let me know. Thanks!

I am tempted to buy a really expensive one and see if it works any better, what do you think?


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

I have the Eureka Optima 431BX (or at least that is what the model is called now, it is shown in green but mine is yellow) I got it at Target for $50 almost 4 years ago and it works wonderfully!! It does not have a retractable cord, but it is bagless and super light weight and it does its job  I have had it pretty much since I've had Chip and I've never had issues with it not sucking up seeds and feathers.


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

I know this is a UK site & may not be available to you but they are fantastic vacs. I've used them in several pubs & hotels & we all know how ikky they can get. They're good for pet hair & seed debris too. I'd get one myself but the Vax we have is just as fierce & has lasted for years; it doesn't have a retractable cord as you want though.
http://www.screwfix.com/p/numatic-nrv200-22-1200w-9ltr-vacuum-cleaner-230v/65843


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a Bissel, bought it for $80, does not have a retractable cord, but I have had it for a few years now, it's bagless, and it picks up pretty good. Seeds, hair, paper.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you looked at shark? Or dyson? I have a lower model dyson and have had it for the last four years and it works wonderfully.


----------



## TangoTiel (Jul 27, 2013)

I have had this particular vacuum for two years and it hasn't yet let me down.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/panason...p?id=1218407009956&skuId=3504603#tab=overview

And it does have a retractable cord..

I use it EVERYDAY!! It makes Tango's day. He actually breaks out in song when he see's it. It sucks up the seed quite well and it has all the attachments. I change the bag about every 3 to 6 months depending on how bad my little guy molts. It also sucks up the dander well. I only use this vacuum in the bird room only.

My other vacuum is a Dyson and I love it too!! It picks up great and I like the way it maneuvers. 

Finding a decent vacuum is frustrating. I wish you the best of luck and would like to know what upright you end up with.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for the responses.

I have NO carpet in my entire house and have tile throughout. I've tested out numerous vacuums and they ALL spit the debris out backwards, so I can actually feel the crap hitting my legs as I vacuum. It's the worst!

Can you guys please confirm you are using the vacuum on tile or wood floors and NOT carpet? ... and has the problem I'm mentioning happened to anyone else here who vacuums n tiled floor?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a Sears Kenmore that's very good at sucking up the seeds. It doesn't have a retractable cord but it's possible they might have some models that do. One good thing about Sears is that there's a sales person assigned to that department (or at least there was when I bought mine about 5 years ago) who will let you try out the different models to see which one you like best. I brought a bag full of cage bottom debris to the store and dumped it on the floor so I could test the vacuum on the exact kind of dirt that I wanted to sweep up.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

P.S. The Sears store ought to have at least some areas of linoleum floor where you can test it out on a non-carpeted surface.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

The last one I bought from sears and it was no good, it too, just spit things out backwards 

A retractable cord is an absolute MUST. I vacuum everyday (more than once a day) so without a retractable cord that would be nightmare. Thus, retractable is a must!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

My Dyson is a DC24 Multifloor, it is magnificent but it's small and has no retractable. I am pretty sure you can find a Dyson with a retractable cord and they have some models for mixed floors, like mine, for pets etc.
They are not cheap but I have never had a vacuum that worked so well before in my life. No spitting backwards, no bags, filters easy to clean and so easy to drive around


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I buy the cheap vaccum at walmart and as long as you clean the filters and stuff it works wonderfully they usually last me 5 or 6 years


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice/suggestions.

Another problem I've noticed is most vacuum cleaners are badly designed. The container area that holds all the debris, a lot of time you can't even empty it! Here's a pic of my broken vacuum cleaner... you guys see the top compartment area? It's completely clogged with debris and I can never empty it! That upper area clogs SUPER FAST and in order to clear it out you have to take entire vacuum apartment, totally bizarre and impractical.

I can only empty bottom compartment out, it's crazy! Am I only one with this problem?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

You can empty the top if you reach inside the top part there is a thing that turns it should be a plastic circular thing that holds another filter


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

I tried that but it's so gross up inside that thing (dead spiders and everything) and I wasn't able to get it loose. I think the design is TERRIBLE. That top compartment fills up super fast and I don't want to stick my hand inside that thing all the time. No thanks 

Today I'm going to go to a couple stores looking for vacuums. I suspect I'll end up purchasing one on line... because I did buy a few so far and they all have same design


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I look at Amazon reviews for products before purchasing ANYTHING. Customer reviews are usually the best way to judge an item.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

I just bought a $130 Eureka vacuum cleaner form walmart. I have to say this specific model is by far one of the WORST vacuums I have ever had in my entire life. I now have to waste my time going back for refund.

It is unfortunate that pretty much all companies out there are so focused on margins rather than making a quality product. This really aggravates me!

... and here you have Dyson. Their products are ridiculously overpriced considering they don't even have upright vacuums with retractable cord. That is insane. I vacuum more than once a day, the last thing I want is to constantly have to mess around winding up cord.

Rascal is equally aggravated as I am because this is not how he wanted to spend his Sunday!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

You're not going to believe this, but now when the vacuum cleaner is plugged in it will no longer turn off! You have to literally pull plug from wall because the power power on/off stopped working.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

I just stumbled upon this: http://www.amazon.com/Hoover-FloorM...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

Anyone here ever tried such a wet/dry vacuum cleaner before? I also realize the reason why seeds keep getting spit out backwards is because of the rotating bristles. I did find one vacuuming cleaner where you can turn off the bristles, but it wasn't cordless. This vacuum situation driving me crazy.


----------



## Finley13 (Oct 24, 2013)

It does not have a retractable cord, but I just bought a Shark for $99, and it is absolutely comparable to the Dyson's my parents have. It is brand new, so no comment on longevity, but I use it on carpet, tile, and hardwood and it picks up EVERYTHING! I have been extremely impressed. It picks up seeds and pellets no problem. I bought a small one because it is just for a tiny apartment, so the only *problem* is that the bagless compartment is a bit small, but I honestly do not like leaving it filled for too long anyways because it grosses me out. I think for the time it takes to wind up a cord, you will have many more options if you possibly give on that requirement


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Juliet said:


> I just tried to search for other posts about "Vacuums" in this forum, but for some reason it didn't work.
> 
> I am now on my THIRD upright vacuum cleaner and it's a complete piece of junk and it cost me $180! It doesn't even suck the seeds/debris up from the floor. It just lifts them out and spits them out backwards. I can actually feel the debris hitting my legs! After vacuuming, if I walk around and then look at my indoor flip-flops (that I wear only at home)... they are full of debris the vacuum didn't even suck up, it's so gross!
> 
> ...


If its spitting the seed out the back, I would check and make sure it isn't clogged before buying a new one. If it is they're usually pretty easy to take apart and clean. I use a bissell bag-less cost me 45 dollars and does a pretty good job when used on hardfloor settings. But it does get clogged occasionally (mainly because shannon sews and scrap fabric sometimes accidentally gets sucked up. Thinking of getting a shop vac.



Juliet said:


> Thanks for all the advice/suggestions.
> 
> Another problem I've noticed is most vacuum cleaners are badly designed. The container area that holds all the debris, a lot of time you can't even empty it! Here's a pic of my broken vacuum cleaner... you guys see the top compartment area? It's completely clogged with debris and I can never empty it! That upper area clogs SUPER FAST and in order to clear it out you have to take entire vacuum apartment, totally bizarre and impractical.
> 
> I can only empty bottom compartment out, it's crazy! Am I only one with this problem?


I have a similar model, you just reach up and turn it when emptying the bottom compartment. It pops right out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

The guy at the store confirmed my suspicions that the reason seeds are being spit backwards is because of the rotating brush. Thus far, I have yet to find a single vacuum cleaner that I have ever used on tile that doesn't do this. Very few vacuum cleaners have a feature which enables you to run off that rotating brush because it's unneccessary for when vacuuming on tile... only need it when vacuuming carpet.

It seems I'm going to be stuck with a corded vacuum but I think I'm going to flip my lid with that super annoying cord!


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Another user commented a while back that a shop vac is best for a home with a lot of animals. While my bissell is holding up, it's hardly ideal. Might have to spring on one myself.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, you need something without a beater bar (those rotating brushes) on tile.

This isn't an upright vacuum but it's what I use (tiled floor) and it works incredibly well. The extended handle is about as tall as an upright, so you don't need to bend if mobility is an issue. It's also got a good retractable cord. There are some design flaws (there's no good way to store that hose, and the filter holes are _exactly_ the size of a millet seed so I need to rinse it out every so often), but for the price it's a good vacuum. It's remarkably powerful--you can barely use it on carpet because the suction glues the vacuum to the floor


----------



## Ditta (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't know if they are available outside the UK (they are a bit of an icon here) but I have a Henry Hoover I use for this job and he is fantastic. Very compact, strong, retractable cord... copes fine with seeds and feathers.

I also love my miele vacuum, but its not upright. (we live in a 4 storey town house, I have 2 hoovers, one for every 2 floors. It makes it easier with all the stairs.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

cknauf, does it have feature to turn off rotating beater bar? It's absurd that ALL vacuums don't have that feature, because that feature is nightmare when vacuuming on tiled floor since it just spits debris out backwards.

Ditta, thanks I'll check those out also.


----------



## Ditta (Oct 6, 2013)

Haha great minds! cknauf's link is a Henry Hoover, so it IS available! 
Its a bagged hoover, I don't know if you would rather have bagless... I hate bagless ones myself, you make more of a mess emptying them than you had before you used them!


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Juliet said:


> cknauf, does it have feature to turn off rotating beater bar? It's absurd that ALL vacuums don't have that feature, because that feature is nightmare when vacuuming on tiled floor since it just spits debris out backwards.


It doesn't have a beater bar at all. I think you can buy an attachment that adds one, but the attachments the vacuum comes with don't have one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm wondering if it would be possible for me to simply remove that beater bar from the vacuum cleaners that have them... I'll have to try it =)

It's so stupid stupid that vacuums don't have option to turn it off because all it does it cause problems for people who vacuum on solid floors.


----------



## Ditta (Oct 6, 2013)

I do have to tell you, in my old house ALL we had was hard floors, and I never had problems like you are describing... I don't know if it's specifically the seed that causes it or if its something else, but I thought I'd share.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Come to think of it, my other vacuum does allow you to turn off the beater bar. I'll have to figure out what brand it is, and test it on the tile. I'll let you know what I find!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

My vacuum has the rotating bristles thing. I can switch it off but often I forget and still no spitting backwards at all. 
I guess most of us vacuum once a day and I can't understand why it's the non retractable cord such a problem... At least you don't have the issue of it getting tangled inside, which is why they aren't very popular.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

... and the saga continues.. still on the hunt for vacuum! I vacuum SEVERAL times a day (just around the bird cage). I'm a neat freak cannot help it, so it's important to me I find one that doesn't drive me crazy.

Look what I just found: http://www.amazon.com/Hoover-Cordless-Stick-Vacuum-Cleaner/dp/B001PB8EJ2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

It says it has feature to turn off the rotating beater, but my question is... how would I vacuum the car with that thing? I've tried cordless vacuums before and returned it for that reason. 

At this point I'm desperate enough to try a cordless again. It doesn't look like any of those electric cordless vacuums have attachments to enable me to vacuum up bird seeds from crevices... there is no tiny long tube attachment required for this included and to properly vacuum car??


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

Holy smokes! I just watched this video on an electric vacuum cleaner and it shows it sucking up big chunks of dried dog food: http://www.amazon.com/Hoover-Cordless-Stick-Vacuum-Cleaner/dp/B001PB8EJ2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top (even though it doesn't come with any attachments, I'm going to try it).

Looks like I'm going to get 2 vacuums... the one shown in link above and then this following one, so I can vacuum car and also bird seeds from crevices since it come with attachments that are up to 3 to 4 feet long: http://www.amazon.com/Hoover-Cordle...ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?tag=viglink121709-20


----------



## gabberlicious (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd go with a shop vac FOR SURE. I don't know if you have Costco in Florida or if you are a member but I picked mine up there for $29.99 and that thing seriously sucks! :rofl: Sorry couldn't help it lol. Anyway the thing is a mean lean sucking machine. I have 6 birds and a dog and it cleans just about every mess you can imagine. I love it and it has attachments you can get to fit your needs. I have tile and carpet, and it works wonders on both. Dust and dander begone!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

I just got the following vac today: http://www.amazon.com/Hoover-Cordless-Stick-Vacuum-Cleaner/dp/B001PB8EJ2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

It's a cordless stick vacuum and you can turn off the rotating bristles (HUGE plus if you are not vacuuming carpet). I just gave it a test run and managed to vacuum my entire house with it (my house is very small 1200 square ft), so I think it worked great! I also spilled a bunch of seeds on the floor and it sucked it right up... NO spitting it out backwards 

Anyone else here have this vacuum? I REALLY HATE cords, so hoping this will work out! Too early to tell.

Except now I need a second hand held vac to clean car and suck up debris from crevices since this thing has no attachaments.


----------



## hwillson (Nov 27, 2020)

Presumably, there are diverse vacuum cleaners from various brands. Its plan is fundamentally framed in the manner it can tidy and vibrate to up earth through pivoting brush rolls. Upstanding conventional vacuums had enormous fans nearer to the pull opening by which the soil can pass straightforwardly prior to coming into the pack. At last, we have given you a rundown of the top 5 best upstanding vacuums as indicated by us. 


Hoover Windtunnel Pet Rewind Review 
Shark Rotator Truepet Review 
Bissell Cleanview Rewind Pet Review 
Bissell Pet Hair Eraser Review 
Dyson Ball Animal Review


----------

